# MK4 .:R with BBS style 5?



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has any photos of 18in style 5s on a mk4 r. I just sold GTI and my HREs and i want something different. I love the mesh style wheels. I have seen a mk4 gti with 17in redrilled style 5s but they were unfinished. I thought i still looked awesome. Just looking for some feedback and ideas on the wheels. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

there's an indigo blue GTi that ran them in 18. can't remember the user name, but if you search you should be able to find pics. I remember because I had 17s.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

I know you said 18s, but here are my 17s. 

Sorry, I am selling them so I am tryin to whore the pictures out.


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

Alright, I tried to do some searching but no 18s came up. Ill keep looking i guess! Thanks.

I love where you are going with that gti! you dont like the style 5s?


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

I like them, but have had them for a while so I want somethin new.


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

i see i see.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

here are my 17s (purple content):


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

love the purple! My girlfriend wants my aristos when im done with them. She is talking about that color purple. I just wish i could see some 18inchersss


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

18's


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

wow that shows my searching skills... :facepalm: Thanks man. I love the look. They are kinda like super rs for the poor. lol


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

I think there is or was a red gti on 18s too. 

I know the 17s are called actually called RC 090. You might be able to find more Info searching that way.


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

okay cool thanks for the info


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah that helped alot!


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Yep, thats the one.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

the blue one is 17's. owner of the red one is "ninja penguin" or something like that. He probably has a new username (like everyone does these days)


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

mks949 said:


> love the purple! My girlfriend wants my aristos when im done with them. She is talking about that color purple.


LC4V. it's an OEM german-only limited edition "Fire and Ice" GTi color.


----------

